# '59 Jag Mark ll ?



## BikeWizard (Jun 14, 2019)

Just got this beauty.  Serial number is for a 1959.  All photos I found indicate a 1958.


----------



## Mymando (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice find man!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2019)

Got a pic of the serial number? I don't doubt you, but I'd love to see it.  

The bike looks all 58 to me. One year only mesinger too. Rear hub is probably dated 58? 

First logical explanation is a warranty replacement frame. But there is a slight issue there. Schwinn made a frame change in the 59 models and the 58 rear fender will not fit a 59 frame. So the replacement frame had to be made to the old specs or Schwinn supplied a 59 rear fender with the correct single reflector hole. The cantilever bars were not exactly the same either, but can't say if that slight change made a big difference with the fit of the tank. The rear brake caliper mounting bolt looks higher than the bracket. Am I seeing things or is it just the angle of the picture?

Late fall 58 Jag comic ad.


----------



## BikeWizard (Jun 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Got a pic of the serial number? I don't doubt you, but I'd love to see it.
> 
> The bike looks all 58 to me. One year only mesinger too. Rear hub is probably dated 58?
> 
> ...


----------



## phantom (Jun 15, 2019)

57's 58's Mark II   59's thru 62's Mark IV


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm sure now you used Pat's serial number look up, and as usual it gave you the wrong information. The serial number F895496 is a 1958 serial number, but there's a catch. The serial number list has a slight flaw with some type errors. And it's not the first time for that either. That serial was probably stamped in late June of 1958, notice the out of sequence numbers during this time. The 58 list is really weird with repeated numbers. 

06/20 ------------------ F840386 ------------------ F862216
06/23 ------------------ F862217 ------------------ F853775
06/24 ------------------ F853776 ------------------ F885580
06/25 ------------------ F885581 ------------------ F807804
06/26 ------------------ F807805 ------------------ F830005
06/27 ------------------ F830006 ------------------ F852205
06/30 ------------------ F852206 ------------------ F864406


----------



## BikeWizard (Jun 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm sure now you used Pat's serial number look up, and as usual it gave you the wrong information. The serial number F895496 is a 1958 serial number, but there's a catch. The serial number list has a slight flaw with some type errors. And it's not the first time for that either. That serial was probably stamped in late June of 1958, notice the out of sequence numbers during this time. The 58 list is really weird with repeated numbers.
> 
> 06/20 ------------------ F840386 ------------------ F862216
> 06/23 ------------------ F862217 ------------------ F853775
> ...



Sorry, but I'm not familiar with Pat's serial number lookup. I used the website at bikehistory.org.  It's confusing when there's all kinds of info and serial number searches.


----------



## BikeWizard (Jun 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm sure now you used Pat's serial number look up, and as usual it gave you the wrong information. The serial number F895496 is a 1958 serial number, but there's a catch. The serial number list has a slight flaw with some type errors. And it's not the first time for that either. That serial was probably stamped in late June of 1958, notice the out of sequence numbers during this time. The 58 list is really weird with repeated numbers.
> 
> 06/20 ------------------ F840386 ------------------ F862216
> 06/23 ------------------ F862217 ------------------ F853775
> ...



Can you tell me of a reliable place to get more accurate info on serial numbers? I would appreciate that very much.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 15, 2019)

That site you went to was created by Patrick Sexton. Nothing like the internet when looking for correct information. And thank the internet Gods for YouTube when trying install a Hot Water Heater or unloosing a stuck stem.  

At the top of the Schwinn section here on the Cabe there's a sticky (Schwinn Serial Number Reference) with a link for the serial numbers.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/


----------



## BikeWizard (Jun 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That site you went to was created by Patrick Sexton. Nothing like the internet when looking for correct information. And thank the internet Gods for YouTube when trying install a Hot Water Heater or unloosing a stuck stem.
> 
> At the top of the Schwinn section here on the Cabe there's a sticky (Schwinn Serial Number Reference) with a link for the serial numbers.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-reference.63993/



Ok thanks.  I had no idea we were talking about the same person.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BikeWizard (Jun 15, 2019)

Mymando said:


> Nice find man!!!



Thank you sir.


----------

